# new sales guy salary



## bmwgolfguy5 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am in the middle of my profesional career and am considering a proffessional carreer change for something new and differerntl i love bimmers and have owned 4 or them now in the last 10 years. I would like to take on the challenge. 
what can I excpect? hours? pay? gratificatioin? bonuses? perks? downside? I am an emptynester looking for some income, friendship, golf,etc. 
am I missing anything here?


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

You can make 40,000/year if you work really, really hard. You can make 150k+ if you work really, really smart. You have your own small business and it's up to you. The important thing to remember is that you don't work for the dealership; the dealership works for you. If you treat it like insurance sales and call everybody you know and everybody they know, etc, you can have a tremendous amount of fun, set your own hours and make whatever amount you want to. Most (90%?) salespeople simply wait around for the dealersip to bring in enough "ups" for them to make a living. Those are the ones that work for the dealership and not the other way around.


----------



## Burning2nd (Aug 26, 2010)

Stay where ur at, 
Don't mix pressure and business


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

AnonCA said:


> You can make 40,000/year if you work really, really hard. You can make 150k+ if you work really, really smart.


How long does it take to learn the ropes and get to a "steady state" income? In financial services, we sometimes allow for 3-5 years.


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

RE:"In financial services, we sometimes allow for 3-5 years" In my talks and dealing with others in any sales fields, especially higher-end financial and insurance sales, that's the typical time-line..3-5 years to really develop/cultivate "your" business. Unfortunately, in auto sales, very few really receive the training necessary to make it past a year. With a larger firm like NY Life (one example I spent time looking into and have a friend that does extremely well in), there is continual, involved training and support. In any sales field, that commitment from both the organization and the salesperson makes all the difference in the world. Again, very few dealerships have that foresight. There are simply too many marginal salespeople available for six month to one year stints that can "cover the sales floor". No wonder most dealershps have marginal results.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I talked to a new salesman (excuse me, client advisor) at my dealership (excuse me, BMW center) who made a career change like you suggest. He said his legs and feet hurt because he was standing up a lot. He didn't last long.......
Expect to work late nights, weekends and holidays. Expect the customer to come in thinking he knows more than you do about the car, especially pricing. Expect the customer to value his trade in high and your new car low. Expect to spend long hours working with a customer only to have him go the next closest dealer and actually buy a car. Expect the customer to insist on a mini deal which leaves you with little or no commission. It's not for everybody.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, let's say a customer comes who in has done his homework and makes an offer allowing $1,000 profit for the dealer. How much of that $1,000 does the CA get?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

The Other Tom said:


> It's not for everybody.


2 things come to mind when people assume I have a cushy job or am overpaid:

1. They wouldn't pay me if I didn't add value/make them money;
2. They couldn't find anyone cheaper to do it.

It's humbling and really puts things in perspective. It's sort of like thinking you got a great deal at auction - you're the person who was willing to pay the most. Do you still think you got a good deal?

I don't think the rules above apply to government .


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

SD 335is said:


> Just out of curiosity, let's say a customer comes who in has done his homework and makes an offer allowing $1,000 profit for the dealer. How much of that $1,000 does the CA get?


Generally 20% - so $200.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

bmwgolfguy5 said:


> I am in the middle of my profesional career and am considering a proffessional carreer change for something new and differerntl i love bimmers and have owned 4 or them now in the last 10 years. I would like to take on the challenge.
> what can I excpect? hours? pay? gratificatioin? bonuses? perks? downside? I am an emptynester looking for some income, friendship, golf,etc.
> am I missing anything here?


You won't have time for golf :thumbup:

I'm 25 - and I've been doing this five years. I've built up a good book of business and referals - and now can make $100k pretty automatically.

I love cars, and I love BMW's. You'll stop loving BMW's as much - because it becomes your source of income and not your source of pleasure. You definitely will lose a lot of the enthusiast feeling you have.

I'm also burnt out. This business burns you. You'll never realize how cheap people are until they are across the desk from you.

It's about as up and down as anything. You love it one month - you hate it the next.

It's not a bad business - but if I wasn't making $100k - there is no way I'd be doing it.

:thumbup:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

The Other Tom said:


> I talked to a new salesman (excuse me, client advisor) at my dealership (excuse me, BMW center) who made a career change like you suggest. He said his legs and feet hurt because he was standing up a lot. He didn't last long.......
> Expect to work late nights, weekends and holidays. Expect the customer to come in thinking he knows more than you do about the car, especially pricing. Expect the customer to value his trade in high and your new car low. Expect to spend long hours working with a customer only to have him go the next closest dealer and actually buy a car. Expect the customer to insist on a mini deal which leaves you with little or no commission. It's not for everybody.


words of wisdom :thumbup:


----------



## darbyogill (Jan 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You won't have time for golf :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 25 - and I've been doing this five years. I've built up a good book of business and referals - and now can make $100k pretty automatically.
> 
> ...


$100k for a 25-year-old without a college degree? Sounds like a gravy train to me, where do I sign up?


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

The Other Tom said:


> I talked to a new salesman (excuse me, client advisor) at my dealership (excuse me, BMW center) who made a career change like you suggest. He said his legs and feet hurt because he was standing up a lot. He didn't last long.......


after a career at a desk, i would welcome being sore at the end of the day. i'd probably be happier and live longer.

it seems obvious, but i found this report interesting: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/01/20/health/healthy_living/main6119907.shtml

@will, thanks for the candid birds eye view!


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> Expect the customer to come in thinking he knows more than you do about the car, especially pricing. Expect the customer to value his trade in high and your new car low. Expect to spend long hours working with a customer only to have him go the next closest dealer and actually buy a car. Expect the customer to insist on a mini deal which leaves you with little or no commission.


LOL, in other words, expect all your customers to be Bimmerfest members! :rofl:


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

bmwgolfguy5 said:


> I am in the middle of my profesional career and am considering a proffessional carreer change for something new and differerntl i love bimmers and have owned 4 or them now in the last 10 years. I would like to take on the challenge.
> what can I excpect? hours? pay? gratificatioin? bonuses? perks? downside? I am an emptynester looking for some income, friendship, golf,etc.
> am I missing anything here?


I think selling cars, even BMWs, is a tough business and getting tougher everyday because of websites like this one and many others like edmunds.com. I have no idea how much the shirt I bought yesterday cost the store and the tag said $110 so that's what I paid. If I knew it cost them $40 I might have offered $45. That's the car business today except the offer would be $40. :rofl:


----------



## GreatDane (Jun 21, 2009)

Sales is hard. No matter what industry. The competition is fierce. I went into sales and now want to get the hell out. You can do everything possible to "make the sale" and not make it. Other times it falls into your lap without any real effort. I also thought about possibly becoming a car salesman but while I love cars as much as the next guy, it's not worth it. Yeah you get paid fairly well, but it's easy to get sick of it.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

darbyogill said:


> $100k for a 25-year-old without a college degree? Sounds like a gravy train to me, where do I sign up?


Just head down to any dealership that churns out sales folks. Tell them you want to make a lot of money and know a lot of people.


----------



## darbyogill (Jan 16, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> Just head down to any dealership that churns out sales folks. Tell them you want to make a lot of money and know a lot of people.


I'm on my way to Nick Alexander right now. Should I just ask for Will?


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

SD 335is said:


> Just out of curiosity, let's say a customer comes who in has done his homework and makes an offer allowing $1,000 profit for the dealer. How much of that $1,000 does the CA get?


When I used to sell cars it was 30% and it went up to 35% retroactively, if you sold 12 cars in the month. If F&I sells warranty and some kind of insurance you got $25 each plus a small cut of the financing, if they financed through the dealership. So you can make about $300 to $500.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

darbyogill said:


> I'm on my way to Nick Alexander right now. Should I just ask for Will?


Will's going to hire you? How about trying the SM and GM. I'm not sure if Nick Alexander is a churn shop. I think Concord BMW in the SF area is - not sure about LA. You may need to cut your teeth on something like a Ford, GM, Nissan, used car dealership first.


----------



## usnfrisco (Dec 23, 2013)

$75,000 a year is a lot of money, however someone making under a $100k has no business buying an anywhere close to a new BMW!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok......I totally disagree....then please tell us what should that person drive?..what are you basing that statement on?. For example.....If you can lease a 328 service loaner for $199 a month or a Honda Accord for $350 why at $75 k a year is that not a sound fiscal move?


----------



## usnfrisco (Dec 23, 2013)

Obviously it depends on many things, if single, savings, etc. I back off my statement. You may be right....I am a Dave Ramsey weirdo. I don't think most should lease or purchase a new car. 76% of America lives paycheck to paycheck....but I understand I am not changing the world with my little post. People do exactly what they want. It is just not always wise. Affordability is very relative it seems.


----------



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

Totally disagree and this is uncalled for. BMW is a brand featuring new cars ranging from $30K to over $150k

Leasing one of the lower cost cars or financing pre-owned, can be done for less than $200/month

How does this put you in any 'minimum income range' for driving BMW?



usnfrisco said:


> $75,000 a year is a lot of money, however someone making under a $100k has no business buying an anywhere close to a new BMW!


----------



## usnfrisco (Dec 23, 2013)

I am not sure it is "uncalled for". I think people don't want to hear it. But I backed off my statement. My view is renting (leasing) a car is not wise. I think it is next to impossible to build wealth with a car payment...and the fact that $75k is a good salary proves that point even more...there is not enough money left after you buy a fast depreciating item. Debt is a huge problem, lack of savings is huge problem. Ignore that if you want, but the fact remains most people should not purchase a new car, must less a new BMW. Oh they can...and they will. Reality be damned. Paycheck to paycheck is a dangerous place to put your family. Every single one of us could retire with millions if we had taken that average car payment and invested it.
But I take my comment back, not because I am wrong but because talking about affordability in here is like bringing up dieting in a Donut lovers forum.


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

usnfrisco said:


> $75,000 a year is a lot of money, however someone making under a $100k has no business buying an anywhere close to a new BMW!


According to Dave Ramsey, by your own testament...either you make over a Million a year, make $300k or more and own a used BMW/other car $20k or less or take the bus and just enjoy stirring up some controversy. Regardless, job well done. :rofl:

*"We're going to buy on a ratio of our financial situation. We're not going to buy a new car-ever-until you're worth at least $1 million" - Dave Ramsey

"Now, I'm okay with it if you make $300,000 a year and buy a $20,000 car if you pay cash. That's like most people running out and buying a Happy Meal. It's just not a big deal!" - Dave Ramsey*

We should probably change this forum to the $1 Million and more club. This could be a game changer to the entire car industry. In the meantime I'll be looking to move a city with better public transportation and pick up a BMW Isetta until I cross that $1M mark.

Btw...since the original question was answered, which had NOTHING to do with buying a car or how relative the salary was to buying one or what anyone else made, can we close this topic?


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

i'm a partner in a law firm and have a pretty solid six figure income and my wife works.

I'm looking at relocating to California, preferably southern. It seems $500-600k doesn't get you much in the way of housing.

If you BMW sales people make $60-$70k per year, how the hell do you afford the Southern California lifestyle? I am only seeing 1,400 sq foot places for more than $500k plus....hardly a place to raise one or two kids....

how do you do it?


----------



## usnfrisco (Dec 23, 2013)

Dave says all your motorized cars/toys/boats should value less than half of what you earn annually. If you have a net worth at least a million, he says you can buy a new car, with cash of course. It can be more than $20k. 
I guess you are calling me out? Let's just say, yes, I follow his principles. Trust me...It's a better way.
You can mock him and talk about scooters, he just says don't finance cars...pay cash. If your ways of creating wealth are better....?
And yes, let's close it because financial reality is the last thing we want to hear!


----------



## jvslyke (Dec 4, 2007)

Or...we can just close it because this is so far off topic it should be in it's own financial forum. This is like asking the guidance counselor how much a pilot makes and getting told the food they eat makes them fat. While maybe a needed conversation, did the guidance counselor ever answer the question on the pilots salary? No, but they did make themselves feel better about the fact they go to the gym everyday. Btw...based on your valuable financial feedback in the other forum as well with a total lack of context to the original posts, you might be well served to start your own forum/thread dedicated to financial advice. Though I generally listen/read financial forums for it, not car forums, I'll look for you there.:thumbup:


----------



## usnfrisco (Dec 23, 2013)

Fair enough, kind sir. I'm not making many friend huh? Let's get back to cars.


----------



## pasiaf (Aug 25, 2014)

So I should take the job then?


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG. Rank amateurs. Which financial genius are you going to quote next? Jim Cramer or Suze Ormond?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## usnfrisco (Dec 23, 2013)

quackbury said:


> OMG. Rank amateurs. Which financial genius are you going to quote next? Jim Cramer or Suze Ormond?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


So teaching living with in your means is wrong? So ol' Dave is not high-tech enough for you huh? lol Everyone knows better....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

pasiaf said:


> So I should take the job then?


You will not see 100K the first year in the business...too much to learn and tons of training...long hours and work on holidays. If you are cool with that...take the job :thumbup:


----------



## pasiaf (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You will not see 100K the first year in the business...too much to learn and tons of training...long hours and work on holidays. If you are cool with that...take the job :thumbup:


Thanks!

Coming from the restaurant industry I laugh at people's perception of long hours and working holidays. I already work close to 60 now. The dealership said they are off for the major holidays (Mardi Gras, Thanksgiving, xmas, Sundays), which is enough for me. Not too fond of working Saturdays but if that's the day that "brings home the bacon" it's not that big of a deal. They said they're closed on Sundays and that's a HUGE plus for me.

100k would be nice, but realistically i'm going in there thinking 50k+ is attainable in the first year. Which would be less than I'm making now but if the ceiling is 100k+ and I don't have to come home at almost 12am every night, then i'm finding it hard on why i shouldn't at least give it a chance.

I'm leaning towards doing it.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

pasiaf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Coming from the restaurant industry I laugh at people's perception of long hours and working holidays. I already work close to 60 now. The dealership said they are off for the major holidays (Mardi Gras, Thanksgiving, xmas, Sundays), which is enough for me. Not too fond of working Saturdays but if that's the day that "brings home the bacon" it's not that big of a deal. They said they're closed on Sundays and that's a HUGE plus for me.
> 
> ...


Do it...

By the way, do dealerships offer part time positions so you can get a feel for it?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

And to anyone saying you need to earn at least $100k to get a BMW, they are forgetting a big perk of working at BMW. The CEL or Center Employee Lease. You won't need to earn $100k to drive a nice BMW..


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Ok......I totally disagree....then please tell us what should that person drive?..what are you basing that statement on?. For example.....If you can lease a 328 service loaner for $199 a month or a Honda Accord for $350 why at $75 k a year is that not a sound fiscal move?


I agree with Greg. Besides you're not taking into account that just because X persons annual income may be 50k doesn't say what they might be sitting on in personal wealth. For example, my aunt who just passed a couple of weeks ago was living off 40k a year. However, she had a huge life insurance check from my uncle's passing very prematurely. She was very interested in getting an X3 before her heart condition got the better of her at 62.

I don't think her annual income meant that much to her or to BMW or to what she was wanting to drive. She had no debt, had millions in the bank uninvested and could drive whatever she wanted.

I'm not saying most or all Americans are in that situation. However, looking at annual income and deciding what others should be driving because of that is myopic at best. You never know what situation individuals are in thru no fault of their own.

For me, I make a 6 figure salary annually, but I wasn't considering a BMW at all until I hit big on an investment and then was injured in an accident and received a settlement. I could have afforded it sooner by my monthly budget. However, it wasn't something that made me comfortable.

Each individual is different.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

usnfrisco said:


> Obviously it depends on many things, if single, savings, etc. I back off my statement. You may be right....I am a Dave Ramsey weirdo. I don't think most should lease or purchase a new car. 76% of America lives paycheck to paycheck....but I understand I am not changing the world with my little post. People do exactly what they want. It is just not always wise. Affordability is very relative it seems.


Sorry but anyone who follows the idiotic advice of Dave Ramsey has exactly no credibility in my book. He is a moron who spews out bad financial advice to those who can least afford to get bad advice.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

usnfrisco said:


> So teaching living with in your means is wrong? So ol' Dave is not high-tech enough for you huh? lol Everyone knows better....


No, he is a jackass because he advocates no having any credit at all, which is horrible financial advice...


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

tturedraider said:


> I think that is unlikely. The Beverly Hills BMW website shows only two assistants to Neda and one other sales assistant. I think she probably has more than two assistants, but I doubt it's as many as 7 - 9.


I would assume is she had "7-9" assistants she would have a hard time paying them even if she was selling 90 BMW a month.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Eagle11 said:


> I would assume is she had "7-9" assistants she would have a hard time paying them even if she was selling 90 BMW a month.


I would love to do the math on it. Obviously there are a ton of variables involved, but that would mean each assistant is in on 10 deals a month. I would think there is enough room in the 10 deals to pay for the assistant (I am guessing she isn't doing many grind it out minis) and still have enough to pay her commission and make the dealer some cash...plus the volume bonuses I would figure they get from BMW cover it as well.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

CTSoxFan said:


> I would love to do the math on it. Obviously there are a ton of variables involved, but that would mean each assistant is in on 10 deals a month. I would think there is enough room in the 10 deals to pay for the assistant (I am guessing she isn't doing many grind it out minis) and still have enough to pay her commission and make the dealer some cash...plus the volume bonuses I would figure they get from BMW cover it as well.


Jon and other CAs I know have said doing over 20 deals a month is where time logistics become a limiting issue when you handle all aspects of the deal from beginning to delivery. Greg indicated he's doing 35ish. I don't see how. Anyway I don't think having an assistant do only 10 deals a month would be cost effective.


----------



## Bryce @ BMW of Silver Spring (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, I should cite my source being our corporate BMW rep per 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> Jon and other CAs I know have said doing over 20 deals a month is where time logistics become a limiting issue when you handle all aspects of the deal from beginning to delivery. Greg indicated he's doing 35ish. I don't see how. Anyway I don't think having an assistant do only 10 deals a month would be cost effective.


It's really all about setting expectations properly. At my store we have two guys who do 40+ cars a month. One is disciplined and always on top of his game. The other is very laid back and complacent. Both of them convey their style onto the customer very well. The laid back guy has delivery issues all the time (cars not being cleaned on time, plates not done, accessories not put on) but everyone forgives him and there is very rarely an issue. I've seen people come back to pick up their car 3-4 times, and they are still saying "how can I be mad at this guy??" Any mistakes by other departments are quickly handled because everyone here loves the guy and will do anything for him.

The other guy very rarely has delivery issues, everything is scheduled properly and he is very punctual. But when things go wrong he blows up. People show up unexpected and he will sit them down and lecture them until he's blue in the face and rant and rave about how nobody does what he asks. If another department makes a mistake he will scream and cry until something gets done. The squeaky wheel gets the grease method I guess.

Surprisingly, both methods seem to work equally. They are always neck and neck with gross, volume and CSI. Someone could make a reality show following them both around though.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

If you have the right set up, 35-ish or so can be done. We are self contained and handle our deals from start to finish. We both do not have assistants. I would say over 75 percent is repeat or referral business so there is no delivery or test drive required. Personally I do not do many test drives maybe 1 or 2 a month. Most of My clients know exactly what they want. I do 90% of negotiating and the process before the client even gets to store. When they arrive I try to get them in and out within 60 minutes so I can get to the next client. One thing to note... one reason and assistant does not really work that well is because most of my clients like my personal touch on the transaction. We do have the new genius program so that cuts me out having to deliver and test drive they are available if we need that service. If you have the right set up 30 units a month with the right clientele by yourself can be done ..we have both been doing it for the past five or six years. Another interesting bit of information for you guys 25% of my business is not even in California. Many transactions are out-of-state so that saves me on having to deliver vehicles however there is a lot of paperwork involved in this transaction. To process a European delivery with a performance delivery to an out-of-state client is a very long paperwork process. Each step along the way requires three or four bits of paperwork to be processed. And once delivery is complete then we have to deal with a title company to register the vehicles. Most of your 30+ car guys are getting a lot of business from referrals portfolio and brokers. These are not the kind of guys to sit out front waiting for people to come in. I could also say that most of these people are not going to spend a lot of time negotiating they probably get to the bottom line very quickly. One of the benefits of handling the whole transaction you know every aspect of the everything from beginning to end. I did have an assistant for about a week and every time there was a question the client will come back to me not the assistant. So I ended up just doing what I was doing anyway. 
The genius program is what saves us time... Wish BMW had come up with that earlier.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app
[email protected]


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Greg, interesting stuff. I figured your out-of-state business made a difference in your numbers. And then, of course, your repeat, referral, and Bimmerfest business.

So, do you even process your own F&I paperwork?

I have a question I'm gonna send to your email.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

My F and I people just print it and hand it to me for my out of state and off site deliveries. For in store people I usually have them sign the clients.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Greg - just out of curiosity, what is the average gross profit on a deal before commissions, etc. (not yours in particular, just overall for the dealership). I am wondering if the math of having 9 assistants would actually work or not. I guess I am curious as to whether or not the profit from the 90 deals can cover their salaries, Neda's salaries & commissions, and still leave a little for the dealer...


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

CTSoxFan said:


> Greg - just out of curiosity, what is the average gross profit on a deal before commissions, etc. (not yours in particular, just overall for the dealership). I am wondering if the math of having 9 assistants would actually work or not. I guess I am curious as to whether or not the profit from the 90 deals can cover their salaries, Neda's salaries & commissions, and still leave a little for the dealer...


CT, I believe not all assistants are on W-2. I've known quite a few are on 1099 with flexible hours such as weekends. It is doable if she only compensates majority of them by straight commissions via 1099 . Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

bayoucity said:


> CT, I believe not all assistants are on W-2. I've known quite a few are on 1099 with flexible hours such as weekends. It is doable if she only compensates majority of them by straight commissions via 1099 . Just my 2 cents.


OK, that brings up another point...does she pay them or are the dealership employees? I wouldn't think she can make enough on those 90 deals to pay them other than a 1099 scenario like you mention.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Greg, post the PIA stats and show them what's up! You are a stud and I hope to be as good as you one day. A true machine. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

*PIA as request of David *

Total Sales for the Year 2014 
Greg Poland - New Vehicle Client Advisor

Sales Data as of : 10/4/2014

Your Sales Ranking:
Market: 5
Region: 13
National: 19

Scorecard
Regional Ranking
You are ranked 
10 out of 369
in the Western Region


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Boss 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vj123 (Jun 20, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Total Sales for the Year 2014
> Greg Poland - New Vehicle Client Advisor
> 
> Your Sales Ranking:
> ...


Respect! But still its not the ranking but the hassle free experience which matters 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Total Sales for the Year 2014
> Greg Poland - New Vehicle Client Advisor
> 
> Sales Data as of : 10/4/2014
> ...


:bow:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

lol............ LONG LIVE THE FEST!!!..............


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Greg - just out of curiosity, what is the average gross profit on a deal before commissions, etc. (not yours in particular, just overall for the dealership). I am wondering if the math of having 9 assistants would actually work or not. I guess I am curious as to whether or not the profit from the 90 deals can cover their salaries, Neda's salaries & commissions, and still leave a little for the dealer...


IF Greg is doing 35-40/m then doing 90 with 7-9 assistants is very doable, and as someone has stated with the bonuses it is very doable, I never thought about that part. I would assume that the clients that Neda's have are busy and will only come into the dealer to sign the paperwork and drive off ( 30 minutes max.) So these assistants are the point of contact for her, as Neda will talk to them at first and then the assistants take over for her.

My partners assistants do all the paperwork and leg work for his deals, he takes the clients out and shows homes, he feels that he doesn't give the clients the personel attention they deserve. So I wonder if Neda clients are only worried about the "best" price.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

If you are selling cars at a clip of 90/month and you have 7-9 assistant then you are most definitely doing something wrong.

That would mean that each assistant is processing a delivery once every 2-3 days or so. Each of those deliveries takes what maybe a half day of actual work (and that is probably very generous)? What the heck are they doing with the other 80% of their working hours not devoted to their assistant duties? 

I worked at a BMW/MB/Porsche/Audi dealership for 4 years so I have some insight into how the business works.


----------



## todderamaa (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the day will come where salespeople for cars (or much of anything) will no longer be required.

The price on the car is the price you pay. 
A computer explains everything you need to know about the vehicle. 
A computer processes all the paperwork required for a test drive.
A computer processes all the paperwork required for the sale.

This is the dealership that I would buy at.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Eagle11 said:


> IF Greg is doing 35-40/m then doing 90 with 7-9 assistants is very doable, and as someone has stated with the bonuses it is very doable, I never thought about that part. I would assume that the clients that Neda's have are busy and will only come into the dealer to sign the paperwork and drive off ( 30 minutes max.) So these assistants are the point of contact for her, as Neda will talk to them at first and then the assistants take over for her.
> 
> My partners assistants do all the paperwork and leg work for his deals, he takes the clients out and shows homes, he feels that he doesn't give the clients the personel attention they deserve. So I wonder if Neda clients are only worried about the "best" price.





3ismagic# said:


> If you are selling cars at a clip of 90/month and you have 7-9 assistant then you are most definitely doing something wrong.
> 
> That would mean that each assistant is processing a delivery once every 2-3 days or so. Each of those deliveries takes what maybe a half day of actual work (and that is probably very generous)? What the heck are they doing with the other 80% of their working hours not devoted to their assistant duties?
> 
> I worked at a BMW/MB/Porsche/Audi dealership for 4 years so I have some insight into how the business works.


As I mentioned earlier it is exceedingly unlikely that Neda uses as many as 7 - 9 assistants. 2 - 4 is much more likely. On their website only two assistants are listed for her.



todderamaa said:


> I think the day will come where salespeople for cars (or much of anything) will no longer be required.
> 
> The price on the car is the price you pay.
> A computer explains everything you need to know about the vehicle.
> ...


Nope. For two reasons. You absolutely cannot imagine just how clueless the general public is about cars. It is slightly mind boggling. And even though we live in a world with ever increasing levels of information, we also live in a world populated by ever increasing numbers of people who lack the ability to process the information available to them.

Secondly, people want to touch and experience items on which they are about to spend and finance tens of thousands of dollars.

Dealerships are also necessary to provide the required mechanical servicing.

The dealership model is not going away anytime in our lifetimes or those of the next generation. As we speak auto makers and dealers are spending millions and billions on new, high tech showrooms. BMWNA is currently in the process of requiring their dealers to substantially remodel and/or rebuild their showrooms.


----------



## todderamaa (Aug 15, 2014)

tturedraider said:


> As I mentioned earlier it is exceedingly unlikely that Neda uses as many as 7 - 9 assistants. 2 - 4 is much more likely. On their website only two assistants are listed for her.
> 
> Nope. For two reasons. You absolutely cannot imagine just how clueless the general public is about cars. It is slightly mind boggling. And even though we live in a world with ever increasing levels of information, we also live in a world populated by ever increasing numbers of people who lack the ability to process the information available to them.
> 
> ...


I realize the need for Servicing Vehicles. Just don't think that sales people will be as important.

I have purchased two BMWs in the past 3 years. I didn't need a sales person. I would rather have saved a few hundred dollars by doing the paperwork on a computer myself. The salesperson did nothing to convince me to buy the car I purchased. I did all the research myself and found the vehicle's myself by using the internet. Just called and negotiated a price. I didn't need to pick it up from some fancy dealership, could have easily have picked it up from a warehouse.

I think as time goes by, this will become the model. Being able to purchase direct from the manufacturer. It will take a while though.


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Total Sales for the Year 2014
> Greg Poland - New Vehicle Client Advisor
> 
> Sales Data as of : 10/4/2014
> ...


Awesome! Great job Greg!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

The Internet deals are a dream to work. In Portland, not many (enough to sustain a dealership) negotiate online and never come in the dealership. I can't wait until it happens more often!

We'll probably need sales people for used cars. 

I've met some amazing salespeople. They are necessary for the person who comes in thinking they want a 2011 328 and they leave with a lease on a 2015 X1. 

I once bought a blazer online and thought that I had done all the research and was all set. When I received it, the fit was good, but the color was just not doing it for me. I went to the local store and returned it. The salesman who facilitated the refund was nice and asked me a few questions about what I was looking for and why I was returning the blazer. He left me alone to look at other blazers...30 minutes later he sold me the blazer I had just returned! I love being sold!!! It's now my favorite blazer 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

I still wonder why they haven't rename "Miracle Mile" BMW to Neda's BMW.


----------



## todderamaa (Aug 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The Internet deals are a dream to work. In Portland, not many (enough to sustain a dealership) negotiate online and never come in the dealership. I can't wait until it happens more often!
> 
> We'll probably need sales people for used cars.
> 
> ...


Salespeople for used cars agreed. I guess salespeople will always be required.

I just see the need for them getting less and less as people get more accustomed to purchasing over the internet.

I think the auto industry would do itself a favor by just putting the bottom line price out there. Most everyone hates the entire charade of talking to the salesperson who pretends he is working for you when he leaves to negotiate for you with his boss.

Then after the deal is done and you get the saleperson coaching you on how you have to fill out the survey you will be receiving.


----------



## sjpaul (May 22, 2013)

todderamaa said:


> I think the auto industry would do itself a favor by just putting the bottom line price out there.


No one would pay it. The car buying public (myself included!) as been conditioned to believe that list price is for suckers and they should get a discount.



todderamaa said:


> Most everyone hates the entire charade of talking to the salesperson who pretends he is working for you when he leaves to negotiate for you with his boss.


I'll grant you that most hate the charade of negotiating a car purchase, but very few are willing to walk in and pay the listed price.


----------



## pasiaf (Aug 25, 2014)

Well my first 3 months have flown by and it's been interesting. November was a decent one, bagged 12. December, not so much. Was told December would be the month I broke 20. Didn't even get in to double digits. Even our top guys struggled.

It's a mixed bag. There's money to be made but it definitely takes some getting use to. I like timsey's advice.



timsev said:


> Good luck. It's a great career but you will get out of it exactly what you put in. Don't be one of the "average" guys and just squeeze by. *Be aggressive and always try to improve. Do not wait for business to come to you. That is a huge downfall I see from sales guys.*


I can easily see this being the downfall. Just need to keep grinding.

Hoping for a better January.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

You can be a 20+ guy........... the big $ can be made........... congrats!! 12 cars is very good for a 1st timer.. if you want a advise please contact me directly.


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

[email protected] BMW said:


> You can be a 20+ guy........... the big $ can be made........... congrats!! 12 cars is very good for a 1st timer.. _*if you want a advise please contact me directly.*_


That's a class act, right there, and why I used Greg, and will again in the near future. Kudos and Congrats, Greg.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

darbyogill said:


> Ford, GM or Nissan? Cut my teeth? From the sounds of things Will cut his teeth in high school, and is now "automatically" making 100k a year. I've got a college degree from a school you'd recognize--can't I plug into the same system?
> 
> I've got nothing against Will. He just sounds a little young, maybe just a little entitled, but nothing all of us weren't at some point. But are you really going to let him get away with saying how he hates his job, and dislikes his customers, but for $100k a year he'll sell out? Do you think his employer would appreciate seeing that in print? Tell you one thing, as a consumer it inspires me to grind that much harder for my next deal. I mean really--I'm willing to pay A LOT for a car I enjoy, but I'm not keen on financing the $100k/yr existence of a 25 year old--who doesn't realize he's living through the worst recession he'll likely ever see in his life.
> 
> ...


Yeah I met Nada too at BH BMW, I left once i saw all the portraits of her in her office... a little ridiculous.


----------

